# goldendoodle



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

hi everyone we recently got a little goldendoodle that's 75%golden retriever and 25%standard poodle






and I was wondering if anybody here know or have one like that because we are just wondering what he will look like and how big he is going to get!we would love to see pictures of them! thank you!


Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have one but all the ones that I've met have this shaggy, wavy hair. They do vary in looks, size, and I think in color too. In my opinion, they end up looking more like a poodle than a golden as an adult. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you and do you know if they have a exact name for them? I was told they are F1b goldendoodle but I did a little research online F1b is usually referred to 75%poodle. 


Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I do not own a goldendoodle either but my neighbor does. Hers is black but she says it's 75% golden and 25% poodle but that the black came from the poodle side. It's a rather large dog, topping 100 pounds, and also is more like a poodle than a Golden, but it does have that wavy shaggy hair. It does not, however, have the face of a poodle.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Jasmine&Jt said:


> thank you and do you know if they have a exact name for them? I was told they are F1b goldendoodle but I did a little research online F1b is usually referred to 75%poodle.
> 
> 
> Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


The exact name would be a golden retriever poodle mix--the whole F1 business is just a marketing ploy from disreputable breeders.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> The exact name would be a golden retriever poodle mix--the whole F1 business is just a marketing ploy from disreputable breeders.


No, it is to tell you what generation they are so you know what the mix is. An F1 is first generation, 50/50 poodle/retriever. An F2 is second generation, most often bred back to a poodle.
Usually the F2's with higher poodle genetics are the ones with the non-shedding coats. The F1's, since they are a first generation cross, have much more variability.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Jasmine&Jt said:


> hi everyone we recently got a little goldendoodle that's 75%golden retriever and 25%standard poodle
> View attachment 361177
> and I was wondering if anybody here know or have one like that because we are just wondering what he will look like and how big he is going to get!we would love to see pictures of them! thank you!
> 
> ...


Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

TrailDogs said:


> No, it is to tell you what generation they are so you know what the mix is. An F1 is first generation, 50/50 poodle/retriever. An F2 is second generation, most often bred back to a poodle.
> Usually the F2's with higher poodle genetics are the ones with the non-shedding coats. The F1's, since they are a first generation cross, have much more variability.


If it were easy as F1, F2 there would be more predictability and there would be support for the creation of a new breed--but the fact is it isn't that simple. So instead we have backyard breeders tossing together poodles & goldens to create mixes and making them sound like a lot of scientific thought went into the pairings when in reality they're not accomplishing the bare minimum clearances recommended by the parent clubs & advertising 6 wk old pups on CraigsList (as is the case here) to unsuspecting buyers who get their heads filled with this F1, F2 marketing ploy. Much more accurate to call it what it is: golden retriever poodle mix or poodle golden retriever mix.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

We don't have one, but there is one at the ballpark where my kids play. He has a longer, curly coat, and is a great dog . Your puppy is so sweet!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> If it were easy as F1, F2 there would be more predictability and there would be support for the creation of a new breed--but the fact is it isn't that simple. So instead we have backyard breeders tossing together poodles & goldens to create mixes and making them sound like a lot of scientific thought went into the pairings when in reality they're not accomplishing the bare minimum clearances recommended by the parent clubs & advertising 6 wk old pups on CraigsList (as is the case here) to unsuspecting buyers who get their heads filled with this F1, F2 marketing ploy. Much more accurate to call it what it is: golden retriever poodle mix or poodle golden retriever mix.


Actually, I meant F1b, not F2 for the backcross, my mistake in typing. There are unscrupulous breeders of all types of dogs. Both purebreds and mixes. 
And there are people out there breeding mixes that do their due diligence. With any dog you just need to research what you are buying.

These people have a very cute puppy so how he got here is irrelevant at this point. What is important is that they are happy with the little guy. People come on here all the time with goldens that come from less than stellar backgrounds. I wish them all well with their pups.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is an adorable puppy. If you can see this pic, it is my friend's Goldendoodle female, she is about 1.5 now. She is tall, very curly, and has LOTS of energy. She is a great dog, happy, playful, loves everyone.

You may not be able to see the pic if it's not shared publicly.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...36905788690.2070210.1416222033&type=3&theater


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!! I don't have a goldendoodle (goldenoodle??);
but I do have a golden mix. 

Your puppy is very cute.

Please post tons of pictures because we are puppy gluttons!!! 

Enjoy your new bundle and remember puppyhood is only a fleeting moment. Before you know it they are full grown adults. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

TrailDogs said:


> Actually, I meant F1b, not F2 for the backcross, my mistake in typing. There are unscrupulous breeders of all types of dogs. Both purebreds and mixes.
> And there are people out there breeding mixes that do their due diligence. With any dog you just need to research what you are buying.
> 
> These people have a very cute puppy so how he got here is irrelevant at this point. What is important is that they are happy with the little guy. People come on here all the time with goldens that come from less than stellar backgrounds. I wish them all well with their pups.


I agree the puppy (Jt???) is supper cute.  Not really much in the way of appearance knowledge to share because the puppy is a mix. Could look like a golden or like a poodle or certain parts of each. Breeding true to type is what makes a breed a breed. Meaning if you breed a golden to a golden the babies will look like Goldens not like Shelties. There is no "doodle" breed recognized by any of the top/reputable registries in our country. You have a Golden/Poodle mix, both breeds are gun dogs or retrievers, so in your shoes I would proudly claim a Retriever Mix and fill in the blanks for the curious.

I am familiar with Filial generations in hybridization because my background in cats. There are several cat breeds like Bengals and Savannahs that are a true hybrids involving two species. An F1 Savannah is the offspring of a domestic cat and an African Serval In dogs the only way I know to get a hybrid and therefore real Filial generations (F1, F2, etc.) is to breed to a close species to the dog, most commonly a wolf. Another common hybrid is the donkey that results from a horse and a mule being bred. Horses can even reproduce hybrids with Zebras. 

Some will use Filial generations within the same species to make it easy to track generations IF breeders are working towards establishing a new breed (Not a Hybrid because parents are the same species, dog) which as far as I know is not happening with the poodle mixes. I can honestly say I have never met or found a breeder that is mixing Poodles and Goldens or Labs that is doing all the testing they should. Though a friend said she met one at an eye clinc who lamented loosing a good breeding prospect due to failing her eye clearence, so there is hope.

It would not bother me if a group of dedicated breeders wanted to establish a new breed from the mixing of others. That is indeed how most breeds got here. I wish they would pick a name like the American Water Dog, American Retriever or something, write a standard of what these dogs should look like/do and take the 20 + years it takes to actually make a breed. 

Then, Jasmine&Jt, you would be able to know exactly what the puppy would look like as an adult, be able to trace the lineage through a reliable established registry and have a breed club like the Golden Retriever Club of America that does so much for the health of our breed.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Hard to say what puppy will grow to look like when it's a mix. I have a black lab/golden retriever. He is the colour of a yellow lab, cream golden retriever with more golden features in terms of coat, feathering etc, all golden in personality. His sister's colouring is cream golden retriever and yet her coat and features and personality are more like a labs. Has two sibs that are black with white splotches. Long winded explaination for you may not know until he's grown. Just enjoy the puppy as he grows.


----------



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you everyone for your answers!! it clears up all our questions






and btw his name is Jordan!


Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

So cute bet they super cute in black too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Jordan is a super cutie pie.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

O M G what an ADORABLE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just want to squeeeeeze!!!!!!!!!!!

Super cute baby. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

We just brought home a new puppy too. Yours is absolutely adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay, Jordan! I just took a guess. Such a cute name for a cute pup . Welcome to the forum!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Jordan is beautiful! Good luck and keep posting his progress!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jasmine&Jt (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you so much everyone!!!















Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable puppy.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

LJack said:


> I agree the puppy (Jt???) is supper cute.  Not really much in the way of appearance knowledge to share because the puppy is a mix. Could look like a golden or like a poodle or certain parts of each. Breeding true to type is what makes a breed a breed. Meaning if you breed a golden to a golden the babies will look like Goldens not like Shelties. There is no "doodle" breed recognized by any of the top/reputable registries in our country. You have a Golden/Poodle mix, both breeds are gun dogs or retrievers, so in your shoes I would proudly claim a Retriever Mix and fill in the blanks for the curious.
> 
> I am familiar with Filial generations in hybridization because my background in cats. There are several cat breeds like Bengals and Savannahs that are a true hybrids involving two species. An F1 Savannah is the offspring of a domestic cat and an African Serval In dogs the only way I know to get a hybrid and therefore real Filial generations (F1, F2, etc.) is to breed to a close species to the dog, most commonly a wolf. Another common hybrid is the donkey that results from a horse and a mule being bred. Horses can even reproduce hybrids with Zebras.
> 
> ...


So true!

Welcome to the forum Jasmine&Jt


----------



## CherylCYDawson (Feb 20, 2020)

Jasmine&Jt said:


> hi everyone we recently got a little goldendoodle that's 75%golden retriever and 25%standard poodle
> View attachment 361177
> and I was wondering if anybody here know or have one like that because we are just wondering what he will look like and how big he is going to get!we would love to see pictures of them! thank you!
> 
> ...


I came across your post and was wondering if you could share the name of your breeder and their contact info as I would also like to purchase A puppy with the same physical qualities that your Jordan has.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

CherylCYDawson said:


> I came across your post and was wondering if you could share the name of your breeder and their contact info as I would also like to purchase A puppy with the same physical qualities that your Jordan has.


Keep in mind that this thread is from 2014, so the OP may not respond.


----------



## LeenyMarie47 (Feb 21, 2021)

Jasmine&Jt said:


> hi everyone we recently got a little goldendoodle that's 75%golden retriever and 25%standard poodle
> View attachment 361177
> and I was wondering if anybody here know or have one like that because we are just wondering what he will look like and how big he is going to get!we would love to see pictures of them! thank you!
> 
> ...


I just got our embark results back on our girl who was supposed to be a 50/50 F1. The breed result says she's 77% golden and 22% poodle. She's only 13 weeks so she's got her puppy coat, but she seems more like a straight haired doodle with no furnishings (facial hair). Embark says that she will have a long curly/wavy coat with minimal shedding and she'll weigh about 62 lbs.


----------



## LeenyMarie47 (Feb 21, 2021)

LeenyMarie47 said:


> I just got our embark results back on our girl Maizie who was supposed to be a 50/50 F1. The breed result says she's 77% golden and 22% poodle. She's only 13 weeks so she's got her puppy coat, but she seems more like a straight haired doodle with no furnishings (facial hair). Embark says that she will have a long curly/wavy coat with minimal shedding and she'll weigh about 62 lbs.
> View attachment 880822











Here she is being mischievous trying to chew up my hair brush.


----------

